# Eight a.m. visitor



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Hopefully your track did not get stepped on. I have had a deer do it, and wound up having to cut the section out and replace it.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Caught a feral cat yesterday in my live trap. Hauled it into the vet. About the 6th or 7th one this year, guess people are dumping them in the country. Sad....


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

That sucker is off scale ,Ron ! 

I bet he looks good next to some potatoes and gravy! 

Manfred diel


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Just reading the title of your post I though Bryan had shown up..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lotsasteam on 13 Nov 2009 02:09 PM 
I bet he looks good next to some potatoes and gravy! 


I've got a venison bar-b-que recipie that's just amazing... haven't made it in a while though.. Hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Deer season opens tomorrow here in Nebraska!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 13 Nov 2009 10:52 AM 
Caught a feral cat yesterday in my live trap. Hauled it into the vet. About the 6th or 7th one this year, guess people are dumping them in the country. Sad.... 

We have one my wife has been trying to catch. He has injured two of my cats.....but we got him a new surprise. It is called a dog.







Time will tell tho. Being right on the edge of city/country we get the occasional drop off in the area.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Deer season starts tomorrow, My son Pat left for McCook NE to grand pas place. 
I'm sure I will see them running through our harvested fields.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I could use some Deer meat........ YUMMIE YUMMIE


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 13 Nov 2009 06:23 PM 
I could use some Deer meat........ YUMMIE YUMMIE










Whats'a matter, ain't that horse tender enough yet?


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, LUNCH & DINNER

Tom h


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Hunted them for years now can't shoot them as they are protected here.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 13 Nov 2009 10:52 AM 
Caught a feral cat yesterday in my live trap. Hauled it into the vet. About the 6th or 7th one this year, guess people are dumping them in the country. Sad....


*Ya Jerry it is sad... Also the bad part is some are around 5 to 10 yr's old animals. 
We live in the country also and by an main initersection that seam to be a place to drop off animals... We can't let them die and County does not like us to drop them off with out filling out forms and a donation. 

We now have 8 kit kats around here now. And 4 of them are our own.
So...now there like our own kids.

Only problem is once in a while they maybe a fight out in the layout and on comes the sprinkles to get them out.. There starting to remember that water idea now. * 
* Boy Ron.. that can do some damage.. wow. You need a big fence bad... laf. 
*


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

The only trouble with a fence is sometimes they destroy more trying to get out.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Ron,
How come they are protected. That's the first time I ever heard of a deer being protected in any of the mountain states. (Im counting Nevada too) I was about to ask if it was deer season yet. Here in Delaware if you start early with black powder, then bow and arrow, handgun, regular season, and then special hunts you can probably harvest 8-10 white tail deer. They are a nuisance here, hit by cars all the time, and carry the lyme tick.


Paul


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

They protected by home owners association. ONLY


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

BUT ???? Who's protecting the Home Owners Association ????


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

And what can they do to you? Just shoot it, haul it in and who's gonna say anything?


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

What the HMO don't like is probably GUNS, not saving deer. I suggest moving. 
Paul


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought people moved away from the city to get away from HOA's !!! 

Join the HOA, get elected president, eliminate the rule about shooting them... done... 

Greg


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Today he brought his girl firends.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe ron need a Sniper Kitten hunt the deers.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice one Bryan!


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Ron, you have the most beautiful view I've seen in years. Congrats!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

One solution...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 17 Nov 2009 02:28 PM 


One solution...


----------

